# Gaggia MDF problem



## akostop (Oct 8, 2010)

I've just bought a Gaggia MDF grinder. I've just put in as much beans as needed for one cafe. When all the beans got ground by the grinder, I was expecting (from a previous test-drive with a friend's MDF) to hear only a constant, high-pitch, smooth low noise, which is actually the noise of the grinder's motor. Instead, I also heard some crankier noise (kind of like the one it makes when it grinds beans) on top of the motor noise. Could there be something wrong with my grinder?

thnx


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It could be the burrs touching or some residual beans or debris

Try taking off the hopper and tipping the grinder upside down and tapping the base and back to dislodge any items

Then coarsen the grind and run and see if the noise persists

Go finer until you hear the noise (hopefully it has disappeared)

If it comes back you may need to look at the burrs.


----------



## akostop (Oct 8, 2010)

Unfortunately the sound is the same no matter the grind level, even in the coarser 34.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmm that's wierd. Can you see the burs when they are running?


----------



## akostop (Oct 8, 2010)

Unfortunately not. They're inside the machine, not viewable from the outside


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Not even with he hopper off? Surley you can look in from the top? :/


----------



## akostop (Oct 8, 2010)

well inside the bean holder, it has a thing like, let's say a mushroom, with which the beans get to the burrs from the holes on its side, but on its top its like a plastic circular cap (maybe to avoid putting something large inside maybe?). So I cannot actually see the burrs...sorry


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you remove the bean hopper?


----------



## akostop (Oct 8, 2010)

To be on the same page here, by bean hopper you mean the big cylindrical container in which we put the beans to be ground? If yes, then no, I cannot remove it (at least without getting some screws out)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok - Here's what you need to do:

Empty both the bean hopper and the ground coffee dispenser.

With a small flat bladed screw driver; locate and remove the round rubber/plastic screw caps at the bottom of the bean hopper. Remove the two Phillips head screws covered by the caps.

The hopper should lift off. You can then see what's going on.









Lee


----------

